# Sequin Heat Transfers needed



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello, 

I need a vendor who can produce sequin heat transfers. Here are a couple samples of what I need..




















You might need to right click on the image box and open in a new tab. For some reason they are not populating here.....


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

You might need to right click on the image box and open in a new tab. For some reason they are not populating here.....


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sequins or spangles? Or I should ask will Spangles work?


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

Are spangles sequins without the holes? Never used spangles before. Do they look like the pictures i posted?

Kent


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes they are Sequins without the holes and much shinier than a sequin in my opinion. Is that a plexus design.How many pieces are you looking for and do you have professional heat press equipment?


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I am a professional screen printer. I have professional heat presses. I do not need necessarily to do this exact design, but would like to push this to my colleges that I print for.


----------



## kandit (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes I would say spangles are most likely what you need. As far as it says on the site, they do custom designs, no set up, no minimum. I have been looking for spangles to BUY in BULK to use for my bling tees. (I use stones, studs and nail heads (which are my favorite, I love how smooth nail heads are and you might even be able to use those) but would love to offer some of my designs in spangles to press for myself with my heat press, but as far as I know they are not sold anywhere in bulk. You can find the spangle company here if you want to give it a try. Spangle/Sequin Transfers Hope you get what you need here! 

If anyone knows how to get these things in bulk the same way you buy stones/studs/etc. (by the gross or package), to use with my .svg files I'd love to know!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Spangles are punched by a machine, if you have the patience, you could cut circles using holographic Heat press material


----------

